# Iran in the news again



## fox1371 (Jan 8, 2012)

A lot of speculation on the reporter's part, however this is the 2nd time I've heard about it this past week. 

http://www.presstv.ir/detail/219346.html



> The US military is preparing a massive military campaign against Iran, sending thousands of American troops, warships and weaponry to Israel.
> 
> 
> An unnamed source said the military deployment of US anti-missile ships and accompanying support personnel will occur in January and later this spring, _Global Research_ reported.
> ...


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 8, 2012)

If McCain had won instead of Obama (and I was hoping for that) you were already there years ago... the Plan is ready.... go or no-go? (Like Hamlet) Too late? Pre-election operation?


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 8, 2012)

No reason to goto war in Iran.  The entire culture is less than a generation from changing for the better.


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 8, 2012)

Agree... but, in 2007  Agusta-Westland Italy had an order of 51   A-129 MANGUSTA for Incirlik (Adana) NATO Base... Officially for Turkey..., after Election (Obama won) they stopped the order....


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 8, 2012)

IMHO, the article is a little on the tin foil hat side.    Any normal military training between the US and Israel is going to be seen by some as a build up to a Iranian invasion.   There is a heck of a lot of difference in a surgical strike at selected target and  all out invasion.    Even the surgical strike is probably unlikely.  

I'll put my tin foil hat on and say, " Barry will announce to the Guardian Council that he is the Mahdi that they are waiting for and all will be good between Iran and the US, except for the take over in the US."


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 8, 2012)

There just isn't the political, economic, or popular support to do a war right now with Iran, nothing short of a aggressive move against Israel or the US by iran will right now make that happen. In which case all the political support Israel has in DC combined with the uber right religious who will scream "defend the holy land!" will kick in and send the bullets and bombs flying, though I agree with Florida, the hard liner's will be gone before too long and he younger generation will kick in and maybe change things. Besides you don't start a war in an election year if you can help it lol!


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 8, 2012)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> There just isn't the political, economic, or popular support to do a war right now with Iran, nothing short of a aggressive move against Israel or the US by iran will right now make that happen. In which case all the political support Israel has in DC combined with the uber right religious who will scream "defend the holy land!" will kick in and send the bullets and bombs flying, though I agree with Florida, the hard liner's will be gone before too long and he younger generation will kick in and maybe change things. Besides you don't start a war in an election year if you can help it lol!


 
Technically it doesn't matter if there is any support for it.  I don't believe Obama would risk his election and start a war, but the support would come if we were attacked.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh sure but with communism having a higher approval rating than congress, Obama trying to pull every string he can to ensure re-election, and a country full of people who simply don't have the will to see more of America's warriors go to war after Iraq and afghan, it isn't gonna happen any time soon short of a move on iran's part, and they prefer to do all their dirty work thru proxies. 

I say we just get North Korea done and over with and stop having to worry about it, though Iran might prove way simpler a war.


----------



## Scotth (Jan 10, 2012)

Bush had his opportunities and didn't go and in, I believe 07, denied Israel overflight rights in Iraq to go after Iran. It is not happening regardless of the out come of the 2012 elections.

We certainly wouldn't be staging for an attack against Iran in Israel of all place. That would be about as stupid a strategy as anyone could possibly come up with.


----------



## pardus (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 10, 2012)

They all but laid out the evidence to show Iran and it's covert proxy forces were active in the insurgency in Iraq, and we STILL didn't do anything but try and catch em there, no retaliatory strikes against em or anything. The whole geo-political situation, including the Russians who are still buddies with Iran, makes picking a straight up fight with em not in the cards short of them doing something like invading Israel or attacking the US, both of which don't seem highly probable at the moment.


----------

